# babysitting fish .



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My neibour was moving in like stealth mode and asked us to hold the fish for them .
well i got them in buckets ,no filter no bubbler .
lots too and the water oh so cold .
So today hubby dragged the tank from the balcony and i cleaned and set it with my extra power filter and heater a big pita as we have no gifts wrapped but we dont want to be responsible for death so far everyone is alive fed and the heater is on .
Now they have 1 fish they say is agressive in a pot and i really dont know what to do with it i dont have anymore extra heaters or powerfilters or bubblers .
any suggestions would be great .

I really dont want to put any fish in my own tanks as i know they are healthy and these little critters are stressed for sure .
Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you did everything for them,what kind off fish. Sorry but if they are moving on Christmas Eve and dumped the fish on you they are not friends to you or the fish. Ps cou;d you put up a pic.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

They dumped them last night .
their move was unexpected and we often did favors for eachother .
I shall tey and get pictures up .
i think there are some goldfish , pearls , 1 pleco ,1 funny looking fish kinda like an eel ,
2 black with red fins ... and 3 very pretty ywllow like with orange fins


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe a loach. If you could put up some pics good. dont worry if they are blurry. Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You may be able to put a container or the pot on top of the refrigerator near the back so that the heat coming from the heat dissipation coils will rise and heat the water. Use a thermometer and monitor the temperature just in case it isn't suitable. I am not sure how warm it will get but just an idea.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey what a great idea tats great !!!!!!!!
pheew i was starting to get worried 
THANKS!!!

i have a thermometr for my sw i havent used yet and i can just clip it on the pot then check every hour till it stops rising ty ty 

now i hope he picks them up b4 the 29th i need that tank lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome. I hope it helps


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG then goldfish have big poops ........
I fed them last night and it was like they were never fed b4 .
I dropped a few sinking pleco pellets and they had to work for their food as the pellets are same color as the gravel , it was funnt to watch them pick up the wrong one then spit it out lol
I may close down my 5gl SW just in case he dont come b4 next week because i need a place to put my shrimp and snails when they come and im verry excited about them .
I have my spare tank on the kitchen counter and hubby was like what a great idea to put that fish on the fridge and its a new fridge so he said it wont overheat the pot lol
Time to move my SW stuff to the main tank grrrrr


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

FINALLY came and got the fish today ............
So nice to have my counter back  
Yippie .........less work!!!


----------

